# Rubbee X e-bike conversion kit



## Rubbee (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi guys !

Gediminas from Rubbee here.
Some of you might heard the Rubbee name before.
We design and build friction e-bike conversion kits.
We've just introduced a new version called Rubbee X, here's the intro video:





What do You think?
We have customers who use our previous versions for going up the MTB trails after going downhill 
Just want to get some community feedback, you can learn more at www.rubbee.co.uk

Feel free to ask, I can give a lot of insider info 

Best,
Gediminas.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Will it attach to a dropper post? How will it work with knobby tires? Will this device turn a normal mountain bike into a class 1, 2, or 3 bike? How is it supposed to work with bikes with full suspension? Is this legal to use on multi-use trails where motorized vehicles are not allowed? What happens when I go over rocks or take 4 ft drops?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I would assume this is more of a bike path bike, no?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Clean design, nice features. Reasonable Kickstarter price too!

Seems like there might be an urban niche for it; doubt that it would be of much use for serious MTB'ing.

I think it would have problems with wet/sand/mud and the range of tire treads/pressures. Can't see how it could work well with generous rear suspension travel.

But even for urban use; what about those ubiquitous rear racks?

Did you consider a design for front wheel placement?


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Since a friction drive relies upon friction (duh!) anything that reduces friction is a bad thing. Like rainwater, mud, sand, etc. 

There is a reason why there has never been a widely sucessful friction drive. Even Solex, who made a fwd gasoline moped version couldnt lick the slippage problem and eventually went under. For a few years though, they were everywhere in France as they recovered from the War and people needed the very cheapest transport.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

I've got a Porter Cable belt sander and an inverter. I think it's more than 750w though.


----------

